# Orion 280 GX help



## raf2325 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey guys,

Does anyone have an Orion 280 GX amplifier or the schematic for one?

I picked one up and when I inspected it, I noticed a few capacitors had gone bad. So I decided to change them all out. Except there was this one axial style cap around the power supply section that didn't have any specs on it. So I didn't replace it.

The amp powered up fine, but I have a strange distortion on bass notes, even at low volume. I doubt the one cap I didn't replace is causing this, but I want to replace it now and see what happens. So I looked online and found picture of another amp, which had what looked like a 900 uf 16V cap, but im not sure. So I pulled the cap from my amp and tested it, and it showed 3470 uf. 

I have no idea what the correct capacitor should be, if someone with a 280 GX could look for me, that would be great! 

Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

raf2325 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone have an Orion 280 GX amplifier or the schematic for one?
> 
> ...


I'll post a picture


----------



## TheSteve (Jun 15, 2018)

its a 4700uf cap
should be 16v or higher (sits across the car battery)

your base crackle isnt the cap
watch the power light, if it blinks the amp isnt getting enough current (these are hungry amps)


----------



## TheSteve (Jun 15, 2018)

i redesigned the power supply in mine
built a new transformer, used IRFZ44 fets and added ad SG3525 PWM controller running at about 400Khz
just tested its power at 2ohms and got 156W X2 RMS


----------



## TheSteve (Jun 15, 2018)

note i added 0.1ohm resistors between the fets and transformer to limit the surge current
that makes the power stage pretty much bullet proof


----------

